# Building distance from septic tank.



## Molli (6 Mar 2012)

How far must you be from septic tank for building purposes? This is in relation to extending existing house.


----------



## rayn (6 Mar 2012)

Molly,
 I think it's 7ms. but percolation area must be 18m.


----------



## lowCO2design (6 Mar 2012)

Molli said:


> How far must you be from septic tank for building purposes? This is in relation to extending existing house.


if your extending and you have a septic tank, i would recommend you get a local engineer/arch to assess the system and ensure it meets current standards. it may well be worth ensuring you have a few grand to cover its upgrading which would be cheapest to do at the same time as extending


----------



## Molli (7 Mar 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------

